# Need Overclocking guide with 3570k on ASRock Z77 Extreme4 motherboard with Corsair H100 Cooler



## beastmith

Long Title huh? Hahahahah Sorry









Hello Everybody, Got my upgrade from an AMD 1090T, and MSI 890FXA-GD65 to an Intel 3570k/ASRock. I sure have not seen any big difference in performance, at this time but hopefully we can prove that this Intel setup will be faster than my old AMD setup.

Just fyi: I'm not using the preapplied TIM on the H100 cooler. I had problems with the temp at first but then I reapplied another of MX-2 thermal paste on the CPU using the PEA method. Now my temps (I guess) are normal, around 29c - 31c. I tried running Prime95, and i was getting around 48-51c (this is from memory). This is all on stock.

Specs:
Windows 7 Ultimate
Intel 3570k 3.4/ H100 Cooler
ASRock Z77 Extreme4
XFX 6870 DD @940/1150
16gb of Gskills 1600mhz but bios reads it as 1333mhz
1TB Seagate Barracuda
850W Thermaltake TR2 RX

Alright, right now my CPU is overclocked at 4.4ghz.
CPU Ratio: 44 All Core
CPU Voltage: +0.005V offset.

For some reason, my overclock settings does not show on my System Properties. It still shows the default clock. Though CPU-Z and Core Temp shows it.
And so I run Prime95, it's either one worker#3 stops working or just Prime95 crashes, but I still can use the system.
And so I played Battlefield 3, played for 2 games around 22mins overall. After my 2nd game finished, it showed whether you lose or win but it froze at that moment.
This is my first time overclocking on an Intel CPU. Please guide me! Thanks everyone XD
Sorry for my lack of education in grammar, English isn't my native language and I do have bad English comprehension so bear with me along with your help.


----------



## BiG_LiG

Here is a guide for you.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/sandy-ivy-bridge-complete-overclocking-guide-asrock-edition

It's normal for system properties not to show the overclocked speed. If Prime crashes at all your system is not stable.


----------



## beastmith

Got my overclocked.
My sweet spot is 4.2ghz. offset mode: -0.065V.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> Got my overclocked.
> My sweet spot is 4.2ghz. offset mode: -0.065V.


nice oc! also thanks, as i have such rig pending (Z77 Extreme 6 3570K), for telling what to expect


----------



## Chewy

Your rig is screaming for an ssd


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> Long Title huh? Hahahahah Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everybody, Got my upgrade from an AMD 1090T, and MSI 890FXA-GD65 to an Intel 3570k/ASRock. I sure have not seen any big difference in performance, at this time but hopefully we can prove that this Intel setup will be faster than my old AMD setup.
> Just fyi: I'm not using the preapplied TIM on the H100 cooler. I had problems with the temp at first but then I reapplied another of MX-2 thermal paste on the CPU using the PEA method. Now my temps (I guess) are normal, around 29c - 31c. I tried running Prime95, and i was getting around 48-51c (this is from memory). This is all on stock.
> Specs:
> Windows 7 Ultimate
> Intel 3570k 3.4/ H100 Cooler
> ASRock Z77 Extreme4
> XFX 6870 DD @940/1150
> 16gb of Gskills 1600mhz but bios reads it as 1333mhz
> 1TB Seagate Barracuda
> 850W Thermaltake TR2 RX
> Alright, right now my CPU is overclocked at 4.4ghz.
> CPU Ratio: 44 All Core
> CPU Voltage: +0.005V offset.
> For some reason, my overclock settings does not show on my System Properties. It still shows the default clock. Though CPU-Z and Core Temp shows it.
> And so I run Prime95, it's either one worker#3 stops working or just Prime95 crashes, but I still can use the system.
> And so I played Battlefield 3, played for 2 games around 22mins overall. After my 2nd game finished, it showed whether you lose or win but it froze at that moment.
> This is my first time overclocking on an Intel CPU. Please guide me! Thanks everyone XD
> Sorry for my lack of education in grammar, English isn't my native language and I do have bad English comprehension so bear with me along with your help.


I'm suprised you weren't already getting that from the factory TIM application as the application and product used on the h100 are actually very solid. I had 26 C-29 C when i hooked it up right... I might have burned my cpu cuz i didn't have the h100 hooked up properly the first time I turned on my comp.. so temp shot up to 75 C.. Forgot to plug in the power for the fan connectors







...


----------



## beastmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> nice oc! also thanks, as i have such rig pending (Z77 Extreme 6 3570K), for telling what to expect


No problem dude! I'm glad you're also getting the same rig, It's AMAZING! LOL


----------



## beastmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy*
> 
> Your rig is screaming for an ssd


You got that right! but right now, I'm saving for a 7970 then I'll be buying an SSD. What capacity do you recommend, I was thinking going for a 120gb. Do you have any specific SSD that u can recommend me?


----------



## beastmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> I'm suprised you weren't already getting that from the factory TIM application as the application and product used on the h100 are actually very solid. I had 26 C-29 C when i hooked it up right... I might have burned my cpu cuz i didn't have the h100 hooked up properly the first time I turned on my comp.. so temp shot up to 75 C.. Forgot to plug in the power for the fan connectors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I had to reapply a new TIM since it was used on my old 1090T cpu. And I have to reapply again since I didn't do it the right the first time, and now from getting 37c-40c in Idle, 57c-64c on load with prime95.. now is 29-31 on Idle and 45c-54c load in prime95. So even though I regret not getting the same TIM application that came with the H100, I think I can just hold on with this for now until I had to reapply a new TIM.


----------



## Swuell

What was wring with the original TIM lol?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beastmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> What was wring with the original TIM lol?
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


It wasn't solid as it was before. Who would put a used TIM from another cpu to a new cpu? LOL it will cause a lot of bubbles.


----------



## flash2021

sounds like to need to enable XMP in your BIOS (extreme memory preset)...it should then perform at 1600. in my Z77X-D3H bios, i go to select "Profile1" next to XMP and it sets it all up...I'm working on an overclock for my 3570K (working on stability at 4.7 GHz, have a 4.6 stable), then the memory overclocking will be next


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> It wasn't solid as it was before. Who would put a used TIM from another cpu to a new cpu? LOL it will cause a lot of bubbles.


You got it used..? I thought you bought it new haha.


----------



## beastmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> You got it used..? I thought you bought it new haha.


OMG dude, I don't want to be mean but your ignorance is really making me think your stupid.








read my FIRST POST!

the H100 was used with my old AMD 1090T CPU, and so I upgraded to a 3570k.. what would you do if you have to transfer your old cpu cooler to your new cpu... clean and reapply a TIM of your choice..


----------



## beastmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flash2021*
> 
> sounds like to need to enable XMP in your BIOS (extreme memory preset)...it should then perform at 1600. in my Z77X-D3H bios, i go to select "Profile1" next to XMP and it sets it all up...I'm working on an overclock for my 3570K (working on stability at 4.7 GHz, have a 4.6 stable), then the memory overclocking will be next


Oh hey, though im not sure whether I have it enabled, but what i did is just manually set it to 1600mhz :\ (I know, it's a noob move) but my overclocks on my cpu seems to be fine. Did some prime tests and left it for around almost 5hrs, no error. This is just for mild gaming not really trying to get my MAX OC for 24/7.


----------



## paulerxx

Right now I'm at 4.2ghz with the stock heatsink and artic silver 5, I wouldn't dare push it any higher till I unscrew the mobo and put the hyper 212+ on. Max temps I've seen so far were 72c.


----------



## beastmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> Right now I'm at 4.2ghz with the stock heatsink and artic silver 5, I wouldn't dare push it any higher till I unscrew the mobo and put the hyper 212+ on. Max temps I've seen so far were 72c.


Oh wow, 72c is not so bad for the stock cooler. I'm getting aroud 45-54c load with Prime95 but that's because I'm using the H100. Shouldn't you just get the Hyper 212 Evo, newer technology, better structure copper pipe. You don't have to deal with the edges the Hyper 212+ have.


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> OMG dude, I don't want to be mean but your ignorance is really making me think your stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> read my FIRST POST!
> the H100 was used with my old AMD 1090T CPU, and so I upgraded to a 3570k.. what would you do if you have to transfer your old cpu cooler to your new cpu... clean and reapply a TIM of your choice..


chill.. I read this at work fyi. So I had to skim through it... All that *jumped* out was that *the TIM didn't work and so you reapplied*. Sorry for not catching the fact that it was on your old AMD cpu.. -__-. ^ But yes if you were to reapply it than you would clean and reapply a TIM.. (<--oh and I just started building, k thanks.) You're being kind of ignorant if you expect everybody that replies to this forum to have been building for a while.. I just started. At least now I can confirm that i'm not going to redo my h100 cooler at all.. :|. I'm stuck with the position now







.


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> Oh hey, though im not sure whether I have it enabled, but what i did is just manually set it to 1600mhz :\ (I know, it's a noob move) but my overclocks on my cpu seems to be fine. Did some prime tests and left it for around almost 5hrs, no error. This is just for mild gaming not really trying to get my MAX OC for 24/7.


Btw you should enable XMP profile. There's an article around the forums that correlate the memory/ram with the cpu on the both the Sandy Bridge and Ivy Bridge with the Sandy Bridge more heavily depenent on RAM with overclocking. It's a good read, should you help you maximize what you want for mid gaming.


----------



## beastmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> chill.. I read this at work fyi. So I had to skim through it... All that *jumped* out was that *the TIM didn't work and so you reapplied*. Sorry for not catching the fact that it was on your old AMD cpu.. -__-. ^ But yes if you were to reapply it than you would clean and reapply a TIM.. (<--oh and I just started building, k thanks.) You're being kind of ignorant if you expect everybody that replies to this forum to have been building for a while.. I just started. At least now I can confirm that i'm not going to redo my h100 cooler at all.. :|. I'm stuck with the position now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


My apologies. I haven't slept for almost 3 days







. I get impatient but have no intentions of being rude.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> Btw you should enable XMP profile. There's an article around the forums that correlate the memory/ram with the cpu on the both the Sandy Bridge and Ivy Bridge with the Sandy Bridge more heavily depenent on RAM with overclocking. It's a good read, should you help you maximize what you want for mid gaming.


What will the XMP affect my overclocking settings. Most people said it will be encountering some settings, like Turbo Core tech, your Advance CPU Configuration settings like this one:

Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
Package C State Support: Disabled

this might have some conflict issues, not sure why but I hope someone can clarify or explain to me what should I look for if I enable XMP on my Bios.

All i did was manually change the DRAM frequency to 1600 and what my RAMs advertised frequency. It was that IB Cpu should be able to read 1600mhz ram frequency as a normal freq. and so as my ASRock z77 extreme4 motherboard should support it. But so as though, why does my BIOS reads it as 1333?


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> My apologies. I haven't slept for almost 3 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I get impatient but have no intentions of being rude.


I'm right there with ya buddy







. Haha it's ok, I was just pointing out that simple fact. I'm just going to take it as a compliment cuz I'm good at reading and picking up stuff when it comes to electronics







. Thanks







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> What will the XMP affect my overclocking settings. Most people said it will be encountering some settings, like Turbo Core tech, your Advance CPU Configuration settings like this one:
> Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
> CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
> CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
> Package C State Support: Disabled
> this might have some conflict issues, not sure why but I hope someone can clarify or explain to me what should I look for if I enable XMP on my Bios.
> *All i did was manually change the DRAM frequency to 1600 and what my RAMs advertised frequency. It was that IB Cpu should be able to read 1600mhz ram frequency as a normal freq. and so as my ASRock z77 extreme4 motherboard should support it. But so as though, why does my BIOS reads it as 1333?*


That guide I told you about, read it. It's actually stickied and it explains in more detail than I can on what settings are most important and the reason behind it. It also vastly depends on not only your cpu, but your type of cpu-as in SandyBridge or IvyBridge. Even though SandyBridge can clock higher, it runs at a semi different voltage, frequency, power, and heat. So Ivybridge tends to get hotter with more stress for higher clocks but that's because Ivybridge saves power and lower voltage etc. So performance wise Ivy bridge actually beats Sandybridge since you also have to account for the HD4000 chip too

XMP would mainly affect the way your RAM is seen by your MOBO and your CPU.

the cpu c3 and c6 state have nothing really correlating to the RAM's XMP profile. It essentially just sets the RAM to run at hte required/factory frequency it was supposed to run. Than you can up voltage, and also overclock it up till the max frequency if desired. Being careful that is.

XMP doesn't mess with CSTATE at all.. it is all RAM not cpu.

^If you manually changed the DRAM frequency to 1600 than that is wrong.. go back to stock. What was it before stock? As the mobo and cpu were not reading/picking up your RAM in an XMP profile (which is the "advertised stock" frequency). the 1333 MGHz there in lies the XMP profile.. because you changing hte DRAM Frequency to 1600 doesn't do anything but overclock it essentially, so you need to enable the RAM to run at stock frequency (XMP profile again) at 1600 than change dram if you want to.


----------



## beastmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> That guide I told you about, read it. It's actually stickied and it explains in more detail than I can on what settings are most important and the reason behind it. It also vastly depends on not only your cpu, but your type of cpu-as in SandyBridge or IvyBridge. Even though SandyBridge can clock higher, it runs at a semi different voltage, frequency, power, and heat. So Ivybridge tends to get hotter with more stress for higher clocks but that's because Ivybridge saves power and lower voltage etc. So performance wise Ivy bridge actually beats Sandybridge since you also have to account for the HD4000 chip too


I'm not sure what guide you are talking about, where can I find this guide?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> ^If you manually changed the DRAM frequency to 1600 than that is wrong.. go back to stock. What was it before stock? As the mobo and cpu were not reading/picking up your RAM in an XMP profile (which is the "advertised stock" frequency). the 1333 MGHz there in lies the XMP profile.. because you changing hte DRAM Frequency to 1600 doesn't do anything but overclock it essentially, so you need to enable the RAM to run at stock frequency (XMP profile again) at 1600 than change dram if you want to.


My bios reads it as 1333mhz when everthing was left on auto. My advertised RAM frequency is 1600mhz, and I have 4 sticks of the same RAM.


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> My apologies. I haven't slept for almost 3 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I get impatient but have no intentions of being rude.
> What will the XMP affect my overclocking settings. Most people said it will be encountering some settings, like Turbo Core tech, your Advance CPU Configuration settings like this one:
> Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
> CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
> CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
> Package C State Support: Disabled
> this might have some conflict issues, not sure why but I hope someone can clarify or explain to me what should I look for if I enable XMP on my Bios.
> All i did was manually change the DRAM frequency to 1600 and what my RAMs advertised frequency. It was that IB Cpu should be able to read 1600mhz ram frequency as a normal freq. and so as my ASRock z77 extreme4 motherboard should support it. But so as though, why does my BIOS reads it as 1333?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> I'm not sure what guide you are talking about, where can I find this guide?
> My bios reads it as 1333mhz when everthing was left on auto. My advertised RAM frequency is 1600mhz, and I have 4 sticks of the same RAM.


Front page. On stickied posts.

Um are you running an i5 or i7?


----------



## Schmuckley

I never use XMP profiles..just set the RAM mhz to 1600 and the timings manually


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> *I never use XMP profiles*..just set the RAM mhz to 1600 and the timings manually


me either..


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> me either..


lol well he was asking :|.


----------



## beastmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> Front page. On stickied posts.
> Um are you running an i5 or i7?


I really can't seem to find what you're talking about. And I'm running on i5 3570, also says on first post and my sig.


----------



## beastmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> I never use XMP profiles..just set the RAM mhz to 1600 and the timings manually


Yeh, that's what I did but is there a difference between setting DRAM frequency to 1600mhz from enabled profile XMP which mine shows as *XMP 1.2 Profile*.


----------



## Schmuckley

idk..I just stay away from xmp stuff..had problems in the past..You may want to check out Tiny Tom Logan's Sandy Bridge overclocking guide.(YouTube).He explains stuff pretty well.
Sin0822 did a good one on here: (for Gigabyte,though)
http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end/0_20
then there's the older sb guide:
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578110
There's also a good AsRock Guide on YouTube..4.7 OC or something like that.
Being you're using an Ivy Bridge cpu..your voltages will need to be lower,though.


----------



## Sqrldg

Big_Lig posted this earlier. http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/sandy-ivy-bridge-complete-overclocking-guide-asrock-edition
I haven't built my new system yet so I haven't overclocked a IB but this seems really well written.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sqrldg*
> 
> Big_Lig posted this earlier. http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/sandy-ivy-bridge-complete-overclocking-guide-asrock-edition
> I haven't built my new system yet so I haven't overclocked a IB but this seems really well written.


Yeah..that one looks pretty good :







:


----------



## beastmith

Don't worry guys I'm done with overclocking my CPU. Like a said on page 1, I got my sweet spot. 4.2ghz @ -0.065 offset. Says on my sig too.
Not sure about XMP.. though I haven't played hardcore games lately, it seems to be fine with me. I'll see and update you guys with this.


----------



## axel000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> Long Title huh? Hahahahah Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16gb of Gskills 1600mhz but bios reads it as 1333mhz
> .


The Z77 extreme 4 defaults the ram to 1333 mhz regardless of the speed the ram is rated to. You need to adjust the speed in the bios to 1600. Its a couple of mouse clicks. I had to do the same for my corsair vengeance 1866 mhz sticks. A couple of clicks later in the bios and it runs as advertised.


----------

